# Pick up in Nacogdoches???



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Intruder alert, intruder alert! Okay, so I'm not a member, but you guys are closer than most, so I'm invading your club.

I am going to break down the 125 NPT because when we close in a month we'll be renting for 3 months while we shop around for a new place to hang our hats. I won't be able to set up the tank where we're going in that time, and I can't keep fish and plants in a cooler for 3 months...soooooooo...if anyone is willing to make a trip down to my casa in the next month I'm happy to offer for adoption whatever I've got in there. The plants are nothing fancy, but they're mature, and I've also got some breeders (fish). Ie, a breeding pair of angels whose age I mis-guessed earlier; I think they must be right at a year+ by now. Also I have some solid Apisto macmasteri, some of which will be looking for a home (they came from Niko and are excellent specimens, and wild-caught at that). Cories, I don't even know how many I have due to the Marsilea and other hiding places. Anyway, just throwing this out there. I don't have enough time or boxes to do shipping, so it'd have to be "come-n-get-it" style.

Later,

Darren


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You are welcome here anytime!

Would A. macmasteri do well in my water paramenters: pH 7.8, GH 150 ppm, KH 180 ppm? How large a tank would they need? I have a 10 gallon set up and cycled that is fishless.

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

When are you wanting to take your tank down? I'd be willing to come down there and get fish and plants... from you. it would only cost $25.00-$30.00 for around trip.... I also got 3 extra seats if any body wanted to ride with me... BUT just a warning no AC(compressor went out) and I have black interior so if any body wants to go on a road trip bring deorderent and lots of water.. around trip would only $25.00-$30.00 in gas.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Michael - davemonkey had some breed in water that was quite hard, so I think those parameters would be suitable, but you may want to acclimate them slowly by taking a gallon or so of my water home with you to soften the change. I don't know my gh/kh, but the water here is slightly acidid and quite soft. A 10 gallon would probably be suitable for one pair since that's about the territory size they tend to keep in my tank. They will be hard to catch, but I'm sure that a drastic drop in water height and a good trim of the stems can aid with that.

By the way, I have 3 females and 6 or 7 males; if my 10 at the office will hurry and cycle I may keep one pair myself.

Joe - a group road trip sounds like fun, and it'd be cool to meet folks. Just a hint if you like lotus, they are suited for pots IMO as the roots are mega-crazy.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> When are you wanting to take your tank down? I'd be willing to come down there and get fish and plants... from you. it would only cost $25.00-$30.00 for around trip.... I also got 3 extra seats if any body wanted to ride with me... BUT just a warning no AC(compressor went out) and I have black interior so if any body wants to go on a road trip bring deorderent and lots of water.. around trip would only $25.00-$30.00 in gas.


grab me some plants while you're there Joey


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I guess I forgot to answer the other part of Joe's question about when I am looking to do a break-down. We close the first week of November, so the sooner the better. The only days that will not be good are October 3-8, maybe...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

well I'm on disability so I'm free almost 24/7... just let me know when a good day would be. 3 hours and 35 mins. 183 miles. just one way. going to say $30.00 round trip to be safe a full tank of gas...duc want to help with gas and I will bring you back some plants. when do you want me to come get those crypts?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

fishyjoe24 said:


> well I'm on disability so I'm free almost 24/7... just let me know when a good day would be. 3 hours and 35 mins. 183 miles. just one way. going to say $30.00 round trip to be safe a full tank of gas...duc want to help with gas and I will bring you back some plants. when do you want me to come get those crypts?


Evenings (5:00 pm - whenever, but kids need to get to bed by 9:00, so it'd be a quick trip, and I teach youth at the church on Wednesdays) are better during the week, Saturdays are good all day, Sundays after lunch, but I am unavailable to the outside world from October 3rd through the 8th. Let me know when you're want to head this way and I will check the schedule and PM my address in case you don't have it from the plant box from a while back.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mudboots said:


> Evenings (5:00 pm - whenever, but kids need to get to bed by 9:00, so it'd be a quick trip, and I teach youth at the church on Wednesdays) are better during the week, Saturdays are good all day, Sundays after lunch, but I am unavailable to the outside world from October 3rd through the 8th. Let me know when you're want to head this way and I will check the schedule and PM my address in case you don't have it from the plant box from a while back.


So after oct 8th works best for you? after 5pm or any reasonable time on saturdays right.
I guess hwy 175 would be the easiest and quickest way... are there rest/and restrooms along the way?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mudboots, I did some research on A. macmasteri, and as much as I would like to have a pair, I think they would be better off with someone who has better water chemistry for the species. Thanks so much for your offer!

Now maybe a school of cories or otocinclus would be possible. Are they spoken for?

Thanks again,

Michael


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Mudboots' 125 NPT*

I just love that tiger lotus!! and he's right, these guys will take over your tank if you let them in no time!

Joey, I'll help you with the gas money. I'd like the DW, the tiger, some sword, Cryptocoryne spiralis, and whatever runners in the foreground he got or whatever I don't have yet. Money I can make but time I don't have.

Mudboot, whenever you're ready to set up another tank, I'll be more than happy to ship you whatever plants you need to get started =)

cheers
Duc


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Joey, I'm pretty sure there are gas station along the road and I'll help you with gas, I just can't spare time. oh, and it's my birthday that weekend =)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Mudboots' 125 NPT*



davemonkey said:


> On behalf of mudboots:
> _Cryptocoryne spiralis_, Red Tiger Lotus, _Marsilea sp _(not _M. minuta _or _M. quadrifolia_), _Rotala rotundifolia_, the-plant-formerly-known-as _Echinodorus angustifolius_ 'Vesuvias', _Ludwigia brevipes_, Amazon swords, _Nymphoides sp._ 'Taiwan', Java Fern, _Polygonum sp_. 'Ruby', _Nesaea triflora _and a few others.


THANKS!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Mudboots' 125 NPT*



snowball2020 said:


> I just love that tiger lotus!! and he's right, these guys will take over your tank if you let them in no time!
> 
> Joey, I'll help you with the gas money. I'd like the DW, the tiger, some sword, Cryptocoryne spiralis, and whatever runners in the foreground he got or whatever I don't have yet. Money I can make but time I don't have.
> 
> ...


would splitting the cost of the trip work. each way is 180 miles......I'm going to say is going to cost me 15-20 dollars each way just to be safe. I could do this next weekend or when ever mud boots will be home.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> Joey, I'm pretty sure there are gas station along the road and I'll help you with gas, I just can't spare time. oh, and it's my birthday that weekend =)


cool works for me.... guess we could split the cost of gas?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I merged some of the posts from mudboots' journal thread to here so they are all in one place (regarding his RAOK).


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Michael said:


> Mudboots, I did some research on A. macmasteri, and as much as I would like to have a pair, I think they would be better off with someone who has better water chemistry for the species. Thanks so much for your offer!
> 
> Now maybe a school of cories or otocinclus would be possible. Are they spoken for?
> 
> ...


PLEASE adopt some of my cories!!!!!! They are Melinda's favorites and she is afraid they will end up as lawn fertz (I would not actually do that by the way). I have many really nice ones, and they are all disease-free and well fed. (Otos as well...)


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Dave for the merge;

Okay, so if you'd like to come on the weekend coming up then fairly early Saturday is best, as I have to get ready to sing at Sacred Heart around 4:00 pm, +/- 15 minutes (Vigil Mass starts at 5:00). Would this also be to take back the cories et cetera that Michael was interested in, or will that be a seperate trip? Either way, we'll be here.

My address is 906 Willow Oak Street, Nacogdoches, Texas (but only for another month).


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

fishyjoe24 said:


> So after oct 8th works best for you? after 5pm or any reasonable time on saturdays right.
> I guess hwy 175 would be the easiest and quickest way... are there rest/and restrooms along the way?


I guess I missed this post; either this Saturday fairly early (between 9:00 am - 3:00 pm) is good, but yeah pretty much much any other Saturday I'm good all hours. The 5pm thing is only for weekdays because I don't get home until then, but usually I'm home all day Saturday, except that the coming Saturday I sing for the evening Mass.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, I'm like Snowball--I can help with gas money but can't get away the next few Saturdays. Fishyjoe, if you are willing I could bring you a cooler and bags for the fish, and gas money.

Mudboots, how about a school of 5 or 6 of your smallest species of cory, and/or a similar size group of otocinclus? Thanks so much!

--Michael


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Michael said:


> Mudboots, how about a school of 5 or 6 of your smallest species of cory, and/or a similar size group of otocinclus?


Consider it done. I'll trim the stems plants out of the way soon so they are easier to catch, but leave them floating in case anyone wants some of them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> OK, I'm like Snowball--I can help with gas money but can't get away the next few Saturdays. Fishyjoe, if you are willing I could bring you a cooler and bags for the fish, and gas money.
> 
> Mudboots, how about a school of 5 or 6 of your smallest species of cory, and/or a similar size group of otocinclus? Thanks so much!
> 
> --Michael


that works for me.. I'll pm you my phone numbers# and my address.
also how big is the cooler, I have a small space behind the back seats. I could always put the back seats down and i would have exp. 30 long x 60 wide x 30 tall behind the driver and passenger seat.

mudboots I'm also interested in some of the ottos and corys. I would like the breeding pair of angelfish, some corys,some ottos, the needle leaf java fern, chain sword, and some of the other plants..

am I going to need heat or cool packs? since it will be a 3-4 hour drive each way?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

fishyjoe24 said:


> that works for me.. I'll pm you my phone numbers# and my address.
> also how big is the cooler, I have a small space behind the back seats. I could always put the back seats down and i would have exp. 30 long x 60 wide x 30 tall behind the driver and passenger seat.
> 
> mudboots I'm also interested in some of the ottos and corys. I would like the breeding pair of angelfish, some corys,some ottos, the needle leaf java fern, chain sword, and some of the other plants..
> ...


With the mild weather coming in you should be just fine without any of that, just plenty of water space for the fish, and the plants can either float in the water with them or can be shoved in bags...whatever; while that's a long distance it's less time than they'd spend in a box if shipped otherwise.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mudboots said:


> With the mild weather coming in you should be just fine without any of that, just plenty of water space for the fish, and the plants can either float in the water with them or can be shoved in bags...whatever; while that's a long distance it's less time than they'd spend in a box if shipped otherwise.


cool, michael said he/she? would bring a cooler and some gas money to me. I'm thinking saturday would be best..


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I would love some otos as well. I have 8 albino cories and 1 emerald so far and I'd love to give them a bigger family in my 120g  

Joey, am I to assume you're taking everything and redistribute it here in the Dallas area? it's probably better for everybody if you do that.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> I would love some otos as well. I have 8 albino cories and 1 emerald so far and I'd love to give them a bigger family in my 120g
> 
> Joey, am I to assume you're taking everything and redistribute it here in the Dallas area? it's probably better for everybody if you do that.


 If I go, (it would be good for me to get away from the insanity around here)...it's a little hard convesing people that me going down to nacogdoches is worth it FOR ALL THE FISH AND Plants.
it is along drive at the least 3 hours at the least..... I just need to find a cell phone charger for my cell phone, and make sure I have some money incase a flat or something.(I've got 3 extra rims, but the tires are balded.)

I'll just need to split the cost of gasoline with you,and michael. which would be 15-20 each way. I'm thinking one full tank will get me two mudboots and back easily.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mudboots, just to confirm, I did a quick stocking calculation on my tanks. There is room for a total of 12 otocinclus-sized fish, so any combination of 12 otos and/or small-medium cories would be great.

Thank you!

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

he had to reschule. the inspector and the couple who want to buy the house want to look at it this saturday. so it will be next weekend when I go down there.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, Joey. Mudboots sent me a pm saying that he needed to postpone. I will be in touch with you next week.

We may end up with more fish than the three of us have room for, unless your 55 is ready. I do have the Hygrophila 'Sunset' for you if you need some fast growing stems to help cycle the tank before you go to Nacogdoches.

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> Thanks, Joey. Mudboots sent me a pm saying that he needed to postpone. I will be in touch with you next week.
> 
> We may end up with more fish than the three of us have room for, unless your 55 is ready. I do have the Hygrophila 'Sunset' for you if you need some fast growing stems to help cycle the tank before you go to Nacogdoches.
> 
> --Michael


cool, thanks.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Cycling a tank? Sweet; so there may be a use for all that Rotala, Nesaea (however that's spelled) and Ludwigia et cetera after!!! I'll bag them up and you can just leave them floating on the surface if you don't want to use them in the scape. They do a great job of taking up the excess nutrient and toxin load. I've got them floating at the moment just because I was afraid removing so much plant-load all at once would invite algae to move on in.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I've rescraped my tank. I took what was in the 55g and moved it to the 125g but had to much light and no c02 and just micros ferts.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

you have a 125g now Joey?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> you have a 125g now Joey?


I did, but had to sell it...you don't remember being at tex gal with me for the aug. meeting and I took that light from her 125g, had it going but had to sell it after that bogis ticket i got after you and me helped phil that one night move.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

oh, you made it sound like you were speaking in present tense. ok. i knew you had a 120g. 

btw, let me know when you're going down there so I can give you some money for gas, or I'll give it to you when I pick up the plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I don't even know if I want to go drive that long thru the country for plants 3.5 hours just one way.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

is it possible for you to send all of the plants? we'd pay shipping, of course.

i know it's more trouble for you mudboot, and we understand if you can't. thank you


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

x2 on what duc ask... sorry I know I was planing on going down there. but I just look at it long trim. just one way was going to be 200 miles and 3 1/2 hours. so nearly 7 hour round trip. 400 miles on my car. plus I thought about what if I get a flat I don't have a spare, or if I got lost or in traffic etc.. plus a lot of family stuff.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I am doing a lot of traveling lately, so I won't be able to do shipping, and Melinda would just give me the look since she's busy trying to pack up for the move and raise our family as I travel around. No big deal. 

My main concern was loosing a couple hundred bucks in fish, but I can temporarily house a few of them in my office 10 gallon until davemonkey gets his 55 set back up, and the rest I will just donate to the LFS. As long as someone has the opportunity to enjoy them I am happy.

Larger plants I hate to loose (really just the Crypts) I will likely cut back to roots/rhizomes and wrap them for temporary storage in the Wetland-n-a-Box. This will be a good time to experiment a little bit.

At least I know for next time to have already pre-ordered some of the larger shipping boxes and have them stored under the tank, and maybe even some cold packs and large bags for shipping fish.


----------

